# Sticky  Understanding, Treating and Preventing Ich videos



## Deeda

Check out the following 2 videos on Ich which was hosted by Chris Biggs featuring Dr. Denise Petty, DVM, a certified aquatic veterinarian

Understanding ICH Episode 1 and Treatment and Prevention of ICH-Episode 2

I found the info very informative and while I have not knowingly had Ich in my tanks, the videos do explain that identifying if fish actually have Ich is not as easy as we have been led to believe without taking actual samples from suspected fish and viewing them under a microscope.

An experienced member on another fish forum has frequently suggested using 3ppt salt treatment for Ich and Dr. Petty suggests 5ppt should be readily accepted by most fish we keep in our tanks with a few exceptions.

Let me all know what you think of the videos! I watched them a couple times because I missed some important suggestions the 1st time around in the 2nd video.


----------



## Auballagh

Thank You @Deeda for sharing this with us. It's a long view, but Dr. Denise Petty provides some very relevant - super knowledgeable - source information. It's definitely worth the time! And, is something I will be linking members to with Ich-affected fish in the future.
There were a LOT of high points in that presentation for me (11 big ones actually!). And, as the supposedly *'experienced*' fish-keeper I sometimes think I am.... it's always refreshing to be informed and reminded occasionally about all the things you just don't know.
-
Let's kill some Ich!


----------

